# Lässt SoftShell nach?



## DietmarTheBiker (17. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich hab seit einigen Jahren eine GoreBikeWear SoftShell Jacke und war bisher mit der Jacke immer top zufrieden. Seit diesem Jahr aber, merke ich immer mehr wie mich die Kälte in der Jacke erwischt. Es zieht nicht durch die Jacke, aber es wird dennoch frisch. Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich sonst die Umgebungskälte nicht so sehr abbekommen habe.

Bilde ich mir das ein? Werde ich nur empfindlicher oder kann es sein, dass die Jacke wirklich nachlässt?

MfG


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Januar 2013)

mehr essen und viel trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (18. Januar 2013)

Kann schon sein. Wenn die Imprägnierung nachlässt speichert die Jacke an der Außenseite mehr Feuchtigkeit was die isolationseigenschaften reduziert.


----------



## fissenid (18. Januar 2013)

Pflegeanleitung von Gore beachten!

Mal "zart" Bügeln oder neu imprägnieren!

Meine Gore Tool ist 4 Jahre alt, und ich habe das selbe Empfinden!!!!


----------



## sub-xero (18. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich sind nach wenigen Jahren die ganzen hochgiftigen Chemikalien ausgewaschen. Ich ziehe immer eine Fleecejacke drunter, wenn es zu kalt wird.


----------



## Symion (18. Januar 2013)

Die Gore Jacken besitzen nunmal alle eine Membran, die wenn man die Jacken viel benutzt und wäscht einfach nachlassen.
Imprägnieren bringt bedingt was, leider erreicht sie niemals mehr die Ausgangsabperlfähigkeit.


----------



## Dakeyras (18. Januar 2013)

hast du einen wäschetrockner? wenn ja kann ich die aufsprühimprägnierungen von Nikwax sehr empfehlen.

großzügig einsprühen, kurz in den trockner, damit du einen möglichst geschlossenen "film" kriegst.

das zeug heißt TX.Direct. für softshells/windstopper gibts auch noch ein spezialproduct von denen (softshell proof), das hab ich aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.


ich würde grundsätzlich die aufsprühvariante nehmen. die Wash-in variante find ich nicht so günstig. schließlich willst du die imprägnierung ja außen haben und nicht überall (innenfutter).

lg
Georg

p.s. unbedingt vorm imprägnieren mit einem geeigneten Waschmittel (zb Tech wash; nein ich krieg keine Prozente) waschen und am besten gleich nass einsprühen. da verteilt sich das zeug besser.


----------



## thomas79 (18. Januar 2013)

Bei den Gore Windstopper-Jacken hilfts die mal in den Trockner zu hauen. Schau mal in die Pflegeanleitung der Softshell.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2013)

Interessant, meine Gore Tool ist jetzt auch über 4 Jahre alt und ich dachte, das Frieren kommt davon dass ich älter geworden bin. 

Ich habe jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, was der technische Grund dafür sein soll, dass die Jacke winddurchlässiger wird mit der Zeit? 
Wasserdurchlässigkeit interessiert mich weniger. 

Wird die Membrane porös - dann ist die Jacke wohl hinüber? 
Oder ist die irgendwie gefüttert, und das drückt sich platt oder so?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Januar 2013)

An die Membran kommt eigentlich nix dran außer man sticht ne Nadel durch oder zerschneidet gleich die ganze Jacke. 
Die Membran is nämlich zwischen mindestens 2 Lagen eingearbeitet. 
Das einzige was bei der Jacke im Laufe der Zeit weniger wird is die Imprägnierung und die kann ja, wie schon einige vor mir geschrieben haben, ganz einfach von außen aufgetragen werden. 
Beim waschen ist es übrigens wichtig Waschmittel ohne Silikone zu verwenden da diese die Poren der Membran verschließen. 
Danach is die Jacke so atmungsaktiv wie ne Nylontüte.


----------



## cocaine78 (18. Januar 2013)

quasi ohne Weichspüler.
Ich hab mir für meine JW Jacke ein Imprägnierwaschmittel von denen gekauft, kostet 20, haat für 4 Jacken gereicht. Top Resultat, nach Anleitung gewaschen, in den Trockner ( nicht zu heiß ) und fast wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2013)

Also liegts doch daran dass_ ich _zu alt bin und nicht die Jacke ...


----------



## DietmarTheBiker (18. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke, es liegt also nicht an mir.  Eine Verkalkungserscheinung weniger! 

Das mit dem nachlassenden Abperleffekt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, also werde ich mich wohl mal nach einer passenden Imprägnierung umsehen und versuchen das Leben der Jacke auf diesem Weg noch etwas zu verlängern.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wird die Membrane porös - dann ist die Jacke wohl hinüber?


 
jo das ist einer der einzigen 2 möglichen  gründe.
 membran löst sich auf, dadurch geht mehr wind durch, und dadurch empfindet man alles als kälter.

cfm 0-6 empfindet man in der regel als winddicht.
ne neue gore windstopper membran hat nen CFM wert von unter <2, da die windstopper membran die zusätzliche PU beschichtung nicht hat welche bei gore tex" wasserdichte version" verwendet wird zersetzt sich die membran in der regel schneller.

wenn die membran mit der zeit dann zum beispiel nur noch auf nen CFM von 5 kommt empfindet man sie immer noch als winddicht aber logischerweise kommt deutlich mehr wind/kalte luft durch und der effekt der grösserenkälte entsteht.

das mit dem imprägnieren wie hier manch einer schreibt hat nix mit kälte zu tun.
die imprägnierung"DWR" von kunststoffen hat nur eine aufgabe, sie ist nur dafür da um wasser an kunststoffen abperlen zu lassen, und das weniger schmutz an der jacke haften bleibt.
was bei regenjacke sehr wichtig ist, bei windjacken ist es nicht sonderlich wichtig ausser man will die standhaftigkeit bei nieselregen verbessern.

möglichkeit 2:
 wenn die jacke ne softshell ist is ja innen ein fleece draufgeklebt, diese drückt sich mit der zeit platt/kaputt und erreicht dadurch nen schlechteren wärmerückhalt.


----------



## Jocki (18. Januar 2013)

Quatsch die Membran wird nicht porös und lässt plötzlich mehr Wind durch. Eine Plastikfolie bleibt eine Plastikfolie. Und nix anderes ist die Membran. Hat halt viele kleine Löcher drin. Die Imprägnierung ist der Schuldige. Die sorgt dafür, dass sich der oberstoff nicht mit Wasser vollsaugen kann. Ist die kaputt saugt sich das außenliegende Gewebe mit Feuchtigkeit voll. Entweder mit Wasser das von außen kommt oder transpirationsfeuchtigkeit von innen. Hat sich das Gewebe vollgesogen sinkt der dampfdurchgang gegen Null, die isolationsfähigkeit nimmt deutlich ab bzw. Die wärmeabgabe wird dank durchgehender kältebrücke ( Feuchtigkeit) beschleunigt. Deshalb friert man plötzlich schneller. 

Deswegen hält ich auch nix von Windstopper. Das Zeug taugt einfach nix. Es behindert den Dampfdurchgang und wird mit nachlassender Imprägnierung zu einer wasserdurchlässigen dafür dampfsperrenden Katastrophe für den Sondermüll.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Quatsch die Membran wird nicht porös und lässt plötzlich mehr Wind durch. Eine Plastikfolie bleibt eine Plastikfolie. Und nix anderes ist die Membran. Hat halt viele kleine Löcher drin. Die Imprägnierung ist der Schuldige.


 
wenn man keinen dunst von der materie hat sollte man garnix sagen.

hier paar bilder von ner membran die sich in nur 3 wochen zersetzt hat.
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php/66743-Laminate-Beschichtungen-und-(Körper)fett?highlight=%FCberschuh

ansonsten google bitte "Polytetrafluorethylen PTFE" in zusammenhang laminate und warum PU beschichtet.
hab keine lust hier ein roman zum thema kunststoffe zu verfassen.



Jocki schrieb:


> Die Imprägnierung ist der Schuldige. Die sorgt dafür, dass sich der oberstoff nicht mit Wasser vollsaugen kann. Ist die kaputt saugt sich das außenliegende Gewebe mit Feuchtigkeit voll. Entweder mit Wasser das von außen kommt oder transpirationsfeuchtigkeit von innen.


 
dem nach müsste ich und jeder andere der funktionsunterwäsche verwendet, das polyester/nylon zeug nonstop imprägnieren sonst würde er ja nur noch patschnass rumlaufen.

jeder kunststoff hat feste werte an feuchtigkeit die er aufnehmen kann und nen festen wert wie schnell er diese weiter gibt.

die DWR ist nur dafür da um den moment bis er feuchtigkeit annimmt zu verzögern!!!

eine DWR ist nix anderes als ein dünner chemischer film der über die kunstofffaser gelegt wird an der der regen entlangg  läuft"abperl effekt" irgendwann wird die oberflächenspannung des dünnen films aber durchbrochen dann saugt die kunstofffaser wasser auf . 
beispiel Nylon nimmt zum beispiel 4% wasser auf.

demnach ist DWR imprägnierung nur für regenjacken wichtig, und hat mit windstopper und frieren null zu tun.

ne DWR ist für windjacken meiner meinug nach sogar negativ, da die DWR die eigentliche wassertransport eigenschaften vom geweben sogar verschlechtert.

ich hab ne ~6 jahre alte windjacke die orginal ne DWR hatte nicht mehr nachimprägniert. seit dem hat das gewebe der jacke ne deutlich höhere atmungsaktivität als früher, der negative effekt ist hat wenns regnet ist sie sofort nass mit imprägnierung hatte es immer gut 40 min gedauert bis das gewebe wasser gesaugt hat.
aber ne windjacke ist meiner ansicht nach nicht gedacht zum im regen fahren, daher ist das thema auch ne streitfrage über sin und unsin von DWR in windjacken.



Jocki schrieb:


> Deswegen hält ich auch nix von Windstopper. Das Zeug taugt einfach nix. Es behindert den Dampfdurchgang und wird mit nachlassender Imprägnierung zu einer wasserdurchlässigen dafür dampfsperrenden Katastrophe für den Sondermüll.
> .


windstopper ist im grunde ok, zu ner dampftsperre wird es im grunde nur da es nen begrenzten dampftdurchlass hat wie jede membran, den ein starker schwitzer"wie ich "übertrifft und es somit wertloss macht.
müll ist es dewegen nicht gleich.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2013)

Also doch ne neue Jacke...Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (18. Januar 2013)

@Lorenz: Die von dir verlinkten Photos sind Beschichtungen und keine mehrlagigen Laminate wie Windstopper. Erstere leiden sehr schnell unter Körperfett und und mechanischen Abrieb. (Da hätt ich ne Mountain Hardwear Epic Jacke zur Ansicht)

Wenn es so wie von Dir beschrieben zu einer Auflösung der Membran käme würde der Benutzer deutlich sichtbare Delaminationsschäden ("Bläschen") am Kleidungsstück erkennen können, da sich gleichzeitig die Verklebung der drei Schichten löst. Kam z.B.  bei Gore XCR relativ häufig vor. (Da hätt ich ne Mammut Extrem Buchse im Fundus)

Das eine Kunstfaser selbst kaum Wasser aufnimmt ist richtig, sie "saugt" aber nicht plötzlich mehr Feuchtigkeit wenn die DWR Beschichtung weg ist. Die Feuchtigkeit setzt sich in den Räumen zwischen den Fasern fest. Je nach Webart nimmt ein Stoff mehr oder weniger Feuchtigkeit auf. Wie Dir sicher schon aufgefallen ist, speichert ein dickes Funktionsshirt mehr Feuchtigkeit wie ein dünnes.

Bei einem relativ dicken Gewebe wie einer Softshell hast Du immer das Problem, daß sich im Gewebe sehr viel Feuchtigkeit befindet, die vom Körper wegtransportiert wird. Solange der Feuchtigkeitstransport schnell genug geht, bleibt einem warm, weil der Stoff gleichzeitig noch genügend Luft speichern kann, welche isolierend wirkt. Wenn das Gewebe jedoch mit Feuchtigkeit gesättigt ist, isoliert da nix mehr und es wird kalt. (Wolle ist da dann im Vorteil)

Die beste Kombination aus Winddichtigkeit und Dampfdurchgang schafft immer noch ein dichtes Gewebe. Die DWR Beschichtung sorgt dafür das sich die Feuchtigkeit nicht im Gewebe festsetzt, welches ein Weiterleiten der Außentemperatur nach innen verhindert.

Windstopper ist dagegen ein super Marketinggag. Man nimmt eine an sich gute Jacke, die eigentlich eh schon winddicht ist und hängt ne Plastikfolie rein- einziger Vorteil, bei Nieselregen hält sie recht lange dicht und die Wärmereflektion ist größer.
Dafür kondensiert (bei starker Transpiration) die Feuchtigkeit großflächig an der den ganzen Torso bedeckenden Membran. Die verwandelt sich dann sobald die Imprägnierung versagt von einem Windschutz in eine 1a Kältebrücke. (Kannst Du mit einer Gore Tex Jacke mit kaputter Imprägnierung probieren. Zieh sie über den nackten Oberkörper und stell dich damit bei 20° in den Regen- Du wirst feststellen daß Du damit mehr frierst als ohne!) Toll, oder? Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass so ein Ding das dreifache eines einfachen Windbreakers kostet.


----------



## chris4711 (18. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> @Lorenz: ...
> Windstopper ist dagegen ein super Marketinggag...


Meinst Du damit eine Softshell + Windstopper oder allgemein jede 'Shell' + Windstopper?


----------



## MisterCool (18. Januar 2013)

DietmarTheBiker schrieb:


> Bilde ich mir das ein?
> MfG



Nee, Du wirst einfach - genauso wie die Jacke - auch älter ;-)


----------



## Jocki (18. Januar 2013)

@Chris 4711: Damit meine ich explizit die "Windstoppermembran von Gore-tex und Vergleichsprodukte. Also immer dann wenn man Winddichtigkeit über das Einarbeiten einer Kunststofffolie erreicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> @_Lorenz_: Die von dir verlinkten Photos sind Beschichtungen und keine mehrlagigen Laminate wie Windstopper.


 
ob PU oder PTFE beides zersetzt sich was dir anscheinend nicht bekannt ist oder war.
zerfressene membranen schaun auch so aus wie die bilder.
wodurch meinst werden die meisten regenjacken undicht?

du sagtest " Eine Plastikfolie bleibt eine Plastikfolie. 
Und nix anderes ist die Membran." 
das wollte ich klarstellen. zeig mir nen fachlichen beitrag im netz wo drinnen steht das PU oder PTFE sich nicht durch chemische reaktionen zersetzten kann da deiner angabe nach  durch ne chemische reaktion unzerstÃ¶rbar?

ich selbst besitze kleidung wo die membranen sich "aufgelÃ¶st" haben im laufe der jahre, vor 20 jahren hatte ich kein netz und konnte mich nicht informieren worauf ich achten muss, da ging meine erste gore tex jacke flÃ¶ten.

dann gab ich der  superteuren firma gore die schuld.
da ich bei der zweiten jacke nicht wieder ein vermÃ¶gen verlieren wollte, danach kam meine zweite membranjacke war einfache firma  mit eigenmembran, die jacke ist nun 16 jahre alt geworden und noch immer 100% wasserdicht und die membran 1a in schuss.
weil ich da eben erste mal die info hatte regelmÃ¤ssig zu waschen,somit ne membran-bergsteigerjacke die 16 jahre alt ist und noch immer zu 100% ihre funktionalitÃ¤t hat.
danach bin ich mit allen teureren sachen sorgsam umgegangen.

negativ beispiel: 
 bei billig regenjacken die ich besitze "20-30â¬" geh ich grob damit um und wasche sie gar nicht, bei so nem preis is mir egal ob sich die membran in 1-2 jahren verabschiedet.
dann kauf ich halt ne neue.
regenjacken sind fÃ¼r mich saisonartikel nicht mehr.

zum thema DWR:
 sagte ich das wesentliche, ob DWR fÃ¼r dich in ner windjacke wichtig ist ist deine entscheidung, ich fÃ¼r mich selber brauchs nicht.



Jocki schrieb:


> Windstopper ist dagegen ein super Marketinggag. Man nimmt eine an sich gute Jacke, die eigentlich eh schon winddicht ist und hÃ¤ngt ne Plastikfolie rein....


 
und ob membranjacke sin machen ist eigener themenbereich!!
darum gehts hier ja nicht unbedingt.
nur zur info fÃ¼r dich:
 ich mag sie im grunde auch NICHT, teile grossteils deine meinung, genauso wie du sehe ich den sin vor allem in windjacken nicht.
stÃ¤ndig nur unangenehmes kÃ¶rperklima und angst vor dauerschweis, aber die leute kaufen so sachen nun mal.

in diesem beitrag gehts aber nur drum ob ne jacke kalt wird mit der zeit und wodurch, und ne membran die sich zersetzt egel auf welche art ob abrieb oder durch chemischen zerfall lÃ¤st mehr wind durch und das resultat ist.....

das hab ich oben auf die wesentlichen punkte schon beschrÃ¤nkt, wodurch eine membranjacke kalt werden kann.



Jocki schrieb:


> Das eine Kunstfaser selbst kaum Wasser aufnimmt ist richtig, sie "saugt" aber nicht plÃ¶tzlich mehr Feuchtigkeit wenn die DWR Beschichtung weg ist. Die Feuchtigkeit setzt sich in den RÃ¤umen zwischen den Fasern fest. Je nach Webart nimmt ein Stoff mehr oder weniger Feuchtigkeit auf.
> ..


 
das ne fasser mehr saugt sagte niemand DWR ist nur zeitverzÃ¶gerer.
und feuchtigkeit setzt sich nicht nur zwischen faser fest, sondern sehr wohl auch im gewebe.



also nochmal.
alle meine "echten" windjacken sind alle gleich warm/kalt mit oder ohne DWR, weil dafÃ¼r bedeutungslos, ne windstopper jacke besitze ich nicht mehr, da war seinerzeit aber ebenfalls die DWR fÃ¼r wÃ¤rme oder kÃ¤lte bedeutungslos.

ob und wie schnell gewebe sich vollsaugt hÃ¤ngt wie du sagst von der webart aber noch wichtiger vom kunststoff typ ab.

 ich fÃ¼r meinen teil verwende nur noch polyester windjacke da abgesehen von Polypropylene das leistzungstÃ¤rkste gewebe in summe der mÃ¶glichen positiven eigenschaften fÃ¼r bekleidung.

polyester hat die hÃ¶hste feuchtigkeitsleitung aller kunststoffe, und polyester nimmt nur unter 1% wasser aufnimmt somit sich vollsaugen kein thema ist, es trocknet bei vernÃ¼nftigen aufbau schneller als es nass werden kann.

viele windjacken werden auch aus nylon gebaut, nylon hat mir aber zu viele nachteile, das saugt sich eben oftmals zu schnell voll und trocknet langsamer manchmal viel zu langsam.

 eine Polypropylene windjacke wÃ¤hre meiner ansicht nach das absolute optimum,  daraus werden aber leider keine gebaut.


----------



## Jocki (18. Januar 2013)

Ich behaupte ja nicht das sich PTFE sich nicht zersetzen kann. Wenn selbiges aber in einem Laminat passiert, bedeutet dies auch das sich die drei Schichten des Laminats von einander lösen was deutliche optische Makel mit sich zieht, vor allem wenn es großflächig passiert.  Sieht aber gänzlich anders aus wie bei Beschichtungen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Normalerweise kommt es zu diesen Effekten zuerst am Hals, Handgelenken und unter Rucksackträgern. Gut 80%der Jacke (dann halt ne Plastiktüte mit großen Löchern und Rissen) behält aber seine winddichten Eigenschaften bei, weshalb ich deine Argumentation des großflächigen Auflösen der Membran als Ursache für das Kältegefühl in der Softshell als "Quatsch" abtat. 

DWR: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das entsprechend behandelte Produkte zwar schlechtere Dampfdurchgangswerte haben, diese dafür aber bei leichtem Niederschlag oder starken Schwitzen länger halten können. 

Unbehandelte Produkte werden da durchnässt deutlich schlechter.

P.S. Die meisten Regenjacken werden gar nicht undicht, die Träger interpretieren nur die verstärkt anfallende Kondenswasserbildung (mit nachlassender Imprägnierung) als Undichtigkeit!


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Gut 80%der Jacke (dann halt ne Plastiktüte mit großen Löchern und Rissen) behält aber seine winddichten Eigenschaften bei, weshalb ich deine Argumentation des großflächigen Auflösen der Membran als Ursache für das Kältegefühl in der Softshell als "Quatsch" abtat!


 
dewegen schrieb ich es ja im detail:

´winddicht wird vieleitig definiert meist im CFM verfahren gemessen wobei cfm 0 absolut 100% winddicht ist also zum beispiel ein gummianzug, ein fleecepulli der ja superwarm ist bei windstille, sobald aber wind geht pfeift wind nur so durch den pulli, ein fleece hat als beispiel nen CFM von ca 240.

in der regel wird alles zwischen CFM 0 bis ca 6 als winddicht empfunden man merkt nicht das was durchgeht, gore hat seinerzeit die membran mit ungefähr CFM 2 gemessen, wenn jetzt die membran spröde wird sich teilweise löst geht ja an den stellen mehr wind durch somit sinkt die winddichte also geht der wert 2 ins plus, somit nehmen wir an das die membran durch diverse defekte auf den mestechnischen wert 4 hochgeht.

das ergebnis ist zwar man empfindet die membran immer noch als winddicht aber es geht ja sagen wir mal einfach gesagt doppelt soviel wind, der ja im grunde nix anderes ist als kalte luft durch die jacke, somit wird mehr in der jacke gehaltene warme luft abgekühlt und es kommt einem vor das einem kalt ist , obwohl die jacke noch immer winddicht ist.

jetzt das detail verstanden auf das ich hinaus wollte?

winddicht bleibt winddicht, jacke wirkt trotzdem doppelt so kalt wie früher durch ein kleines detail.

und ja kondenswasser usw.. sind auch problemchen von membranen und in der hinsicht gibts noch andere sachen, aber wie im anfangspost der fragesteller sagte , er empfindet die jacke als deutlich kälter.



DietmarTheBiker schrieb:


> Seit diesem Jahr aber, merke ich immer mehr wie mich die Kälte in der Jacke erwischt. Es zieht nicht durch die Jacke, aber es wird dennoch frisch.


 

ne angabe das er drinen feucht oder nass ist oder wird, wurde nicht gemacht darum geh ich von den anderen möglichkeiten aus, somit auskühlung durch verstopfte membran kondenswasserstau ausgeschlossen.


----------



## chris4711 (19. Januar 2013)

Beim Kauf meiner aktuellen Standart-Jacke (die ich im Sommer wie im Winter anhabe) war mir wichtig, dass es wieder (wie die Vorgängerjacke) eine 'active shell' ist u das 'Windstopper' "draufsteht".
Damit komme ich mit entsprechender Zwiebelunterschicht bestens zurecht.
Da sind natürlich die Geschmäcker verschieden / das mag jeder anders.
Wenn ich das hier lese, muss ich mir also eingestehen, dass ich (obwohl da kein bisschen Elektronik drin ist  ) mit einem für mich sehr gut funktionierenden Stück Plastik glücklich bin ... ok, ich steh dazu


----------



## schurwald-biker (20. Januar 2013)

... muss man die Gore Tool nun häufig waschen um die Funktion zu erhalten? Ich dachte bisher immer, dass vieles Waschen die Funktion eher beeinträchtigt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Januar 2013)

http://www.gore-tex.de/remote/Satellite/inhalt/pflegecenter/waschen


GORE-TEX® Produkte sind nicht nur robust, sondern auch einfach zu pflegen. *Regelmäßige Pflege* stellt die optimale Funktion sicher und verlängert die Lebensdauer der Produkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2013)

die hauchdünne membran verschleißt ganz einfach durch die mechanische beanspruchung beim tragen und waschen.
ich hab ne alte gore weste, durch die geht inzwischen luft durch wie durch einen fleecepulli. und die war mal top-winddicht. das ist aber 15 jahre her.
oder eine gore winterhose. gleiches spiel. an den stellen, wo durch sturz mal ein loch reingerissen wurde, kann man schön sehen, wie dünn diese weiße membran eigentlich ist. das kommt so ungefähr an das teflon sanitärdichtband ran, was man statt hanf um verschraubungen legt.
die membranen dürften im großen und ganzen ähnliche eigenschaften bzw. stabilität haben. bei softshell sind dann zwar noch die decklagen drumherum, aber deshalb bleibt die membran ja nicht neuwertig im inneren.


----------



## fissenid (21. Januar 2013)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> ... muss man die Gore Tool nun häufig waschen um die Funktion zu erhalten? Ich dachte bisher immer, dass vieles Waschen die Funktion eher beeinträchtigt.


 
Also ich habe mal die Aussage bekommen, lieber öfters mit wenig Waschmittel wie selten mit viel Waschmittel....


----------



## MucPaul (21. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ob PU oder PTFE beides zersetzt sich was dir anscheinend nicht bekannt ist oder war.
> zerfressene membranen schaun auch so aus wie die bilder.
> wodurch meinst werden die meisten regenjacken undicht?
> 
> ...




Na Du bist aber der "Ober-Experte"!

Kunststoff saugt sich nicht mit Wasser voll. Es gibt zwischen Nylon, Polyester oder Polypropylen kaum einen Unterschied, ausser beim Preis des Kunststoffes und der OberflÃ¤chenbeschaffenheit (Stichwort: Perleffekt wg. OberflÃ¤chenspannung).
Das Gewebe "saugt" sich voll Wasser aufgrund der niedrigen OberfÃ¤chenspannung und des Kapillareffektes der FaserabstÃ¤nde auf Wasser. Durch den Kapillareffekt steigt zu Beispiel beim Baum das Wasser von den Wurzeln bis auf 110m hoch, weshalb BÃ¤ume bis max. 110m hoch werden kÃ¶nnen. Will man den Kapillareffekt verhindern, muss man die OberfÃ¤chenspannung fÃ¼r Wasser drastisch erhÃ¶hen.
Genau dafÃ¼r gibt es die ImprÃ¤gnierung.
Denke mal an die Nylonkleidung im Ostblock vor 50 Jahren. Das waren Ã¼ble, schwere Teile, die wie eine PlastiktÃ¼te waren. Schwitzen ohne Ende.
Nimm eine North Face Outdoor Hose aus Nylon im Jahr 2012 und Du siehst, dass sie extrem schnell innerhalb weniger Minuten trocken ist. Die versponnenen Fasern kommen aus dem Extruder in einer wahnsinnigen Feinheit raus und werden danach versponnen zu einem Faden, aus dem das Gewebe gemacht wird. Das Resultat ist eine extrem starke Kapillarwirkung und Wassertransport. Zudem ist das Materiel extrem dampfdurchlÃ¤ssig.

Polyurethan ist nicht langzeitstabil. Aber der Zeitraum erstreckt sich Ã¼ber Jahrzehnte (siehe Teppich im Wohnzimmer, der nach 20 jahren tot ist und zu PU Staub zerfÃ¤llt, oder PU Sohlen von 20 Jahre alten Sneakers.) und nicht Ã¼ber wenige Jahre.

Das Goretex in Deinem Foto ist nicht zerfallen, sondern mechanisch zerrieben. Die Goretex Schicht ist extrem dÃ¼nn und verletzbar. Deshalb muss sie ja auch immer auf ein TrÃ¤germaterial auflaminiert werden. Wird das nicht vernÃ¼nftig gemacht, dann lÃ¶st sie sich wieder und bringt dann die Blasen. Diese kÃ¶nnen dann mechanisch schnell aufreissen.

Ist die ImprÃ¤gnierung abgerieben, dann bleibt das Wasser aufgrund der herabgesetzten OberflÃ¤chenspannung im Gewebe und aufgrund der Verdunstung (bei Wind mit starkem Chilleffekt) kÃ¼hlt es extrem stark ab. Genau aus diesem Grund nimmt man beim Surfen z.B. einen glatten Neoprenanzug und nicht einen unbeschichteten. Der glatte kÃ¼hlt viel weniger, weil er weniger OberflÃ¤che zum Abdampfen hat, als reines Noepren mit seinen mikroskopisch vielen Rauigkeiten.
Und durch das Wasser werden die Poren des Goretex verstopft und es findet keine Diffusion von Wasserdampf mehr statt. Man fÃ¤ngt an zu schwitzen und durch das kÃ¼hle Gewebe kondensiert der Wasserdampf von Schweiss zu kalten Wasser auf der Haut. Man friert und flucht.

Die ImprÃ¤gnierung soll ja die OberflÃ¤chenspannung heraufsetzen, damit das Gewebe das Wasser abperlen lÃ¤Ãt. Billige Impragnierungen legen sich aber wie ein Tuch Ã¼ber alles und verstopfen komplett den Dampfaustausch. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es billige (Silikon-)ImprÃ¤gnierungen aus der Drogerie oder Discounter und teure direkt von GoreTex oder Schoeller. 
Die ImprÃ¤gnierung MUSS durch Hitze auf das Gewebe aufgetragen werden, damit es am Kunststoff anhaftet, ansonsten wird es wieder abgewaschen. Also WÃ¤schetrockner. 
Bei der Herstellung des Gewebes z.B. bei Schoeller Textiles wird das ja auch thermisch gemacht.

Geh doch mal auf die Website von Schoeller Industries, da gibt's einige Infos.

Ich habe eine North Face Softshell mit Windstopper, die 10 Jahre alt ist. Immer gepflegt und richtig imprÃ¤gniert. Und sie ist quasi immer noch wie frisch aus dem Laden, wÃ¤rmt und ist winddicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Januar 2013)

und was is der punkt davon?

deiner ansicht nach ist jeder kunststoff gleich,Nylon, Polyester oder Polypropylen nur der preis ist anders?
dann kauf dir doch unterwäsche aus ABS kunststoff in zukunft ist ja alles nur plastik und der billigste.

nylon nimmt nun mal 4% wasser auf und wird nass , trocknet aber wieder logo.

Polypropylen nimmt im gegensatz dazu erst garkein wasser an"0,01%" wird somit garnicht nass, für dich ist das kein unterschied für jemand der bishen ahnung hat sind das welten.
hier wird Polypropylen zum beispiel erklährt.
http://www.tosgo-sport.de/polypropylen.html
http://www.czechsportswear.com/funk...nem-extra-schnellen-feuchtigkeitstransport,81

nur das als beispiel , darum ist nylon der grösste müll für unterwäsche und Polypropylen ein traum,trotzdem  wird überwiegend polyester verwendet da es eben der kompromiss ist aus leistung und herstellungskosten.

wenn das beispiel noch immer für dich heist jeder plastikmüll ist gleich, dann ist es ok, aber in der praxis liegen welten zwischen den kunststoffen und ihren eigenschaften.

und ob Polyurethan jahrzente halten kann ist auch am thema vorbei da alle gore mebranen aus dünnem Polytetrafluorethylen bestehen, und ne mebran daraus kann sich innerhalb von wenigen wochen zersetzten , bei chemischer belastung.
allgemein ist die materialstärke bei kunststoffen wichtig , dünner stoff zerfällt logischerweise schneller als ein dicker.

und zu deinem imprägnier beitrag:
wenn es regnet, das ne imprägnierung wasser abperlen läst wenn die imprägnierung nachgibt dringt wasser ins gewebe, was anderes sagte ich auch nie!!
 nur das dieser umstand für ne softshell belanglos ist weil softshells keine regenjacken sind!!!

softshell ist ne sehr dicke windjacke mit futter nix anderes, für regen gibts regenjacken.

und das gore tex die besten imprägniermittel macht ist mir auch neu ich hab noch nie davon gehört das gore überhaupst welche jemals verkauft oder hergestellt hat.
kannst mal nen link zu so nem gore mittel geben, ich find mit google rein garnix.

allgemein weis ich ned was du genau von mir willst oder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei? in dem beitrag gehts darum warum softshells die ne membran haben mit der zeit kälter werden soweit ich weis.


----------



## Jocki (21. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510;
 
und zu deinem imprägnier beitrag:
wenn es regnet schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn man in dem Ding schwitzt ist, bei defekter Imprägnierung, irgendwann sowohl innenfutter als auch oberstoff mit Feuchtigkeit gesättigt und dann wird's ganz schnell kalt in dem Ding. Dazu braucht es keinen Regen von außen!
> 
> Deine Theorie mit der defekten Membran ist ja wirklich nett, aber einfach unrealistisch. Partielle Auflösungen der Membran würde man eventuell
> Punktuell wahrnehmen, sofern der Oberstoff winddurchlässig gewebt ist, vergleichbar mit einer kleinen belüftungsöffnung und bei einer großflächigen Auflösung der Membran kannst du das Innenfutter vom Oberstoff abheben. Das sollte dann eigentlich auch auffallen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn man in dem Ding schwitzt ist, bei defekter Imprägnierung, irgendwann sowohl innenfutter als auch oberstoff mit Feuchtigkeit gesättigt und dann wird's ganz schnell kalt in dem Ding.


 
iprägnierung hat nichts mit wasser/feuchtigkeitstransport zu tun, was is daran so schwer zu verstehen, und was ist ne defekte imprägnierung?
imprägnierst du zum beispiel unterwäsche, weil deiner logik nach sammelt sich da ja sonst feuchtigkeit, ich denke kaum?

feuchtigkeit sammelt sich im inneren nur wenn man sinlos gekleidet ist und der feuchtigkeitstransport des kleidungaufbaus nicht funktioniert.

ich verwende im winter polyester unterwäsche+ fleece pulover"polyester"+ schwere windjacke ebenfalls polyester. ich schwitze darin niemals da alles "hoch" atmungsaktiv ist und somit ein feuchtigkeitsstau kaum möglich, und rein garnix davon ist imprägniert, wozu auch?

also nochmal für dich imprägnierung hat 100% nichts mit atmunksaktivität, was im grunde als begriff für feuchtigkeitstransport allgemein verwendet wird zu tun!!!!

und bei membranbekleidung die prizipiel ne sehr begrenzte atmungsaktivität hat ist feuchtigkeitsstau nur möglich wenn die membran überfordert ist oder eben verdreckt, durch körperflüssigkeiten salze, da schmeist man es mal in die waschmaschine und gut is es.

also zum 100sten mal imprägniert werden nur wetterschutzjacken in der regel um regenabweisend zu werden, das war schon immer der nutzen einer imprägnierung und wird es immer sein.

und nur so nebenbei innenfutter sollte man tunlichst nicht imprägnieren bei softshells, da genau dadurch feuchtigkeitstransporteigenschaften der fasern gestört werden, nur viele kommen mit sprückimprägnieren nicht klar und nehmen bei softshell auch die vollwäsche.
grundsätzlich sind softshells nie innen DWR behandelt wenn man sie neu kauft nur aussen.
hier noch was zu lesen für dich:
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-50338.html
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319850

zitat:
"ich habe die selbe Fragge an GORE gestellt. 

Empfehlung ist eine Imprägnierung durch nachträgliches aufsprühen. Von Waschimprägnierung wird abgeraten, denn dann wird die Faser von innen und außen imprägniert. Kann die Funktion stören."

und wenn du noch immer nicht verstehst wozu die DWR da ist dann google mal bishen ist ungefähr 1000x zu finden das es ein reiner regenschutz ist, damit wasser abperlt ansonsten hat die DWR keinen nutzen!!!

weil noch einfacher kann ichs echt nicht mehr erklähren.

nochmal wie oben ne softshell sollte man sowiso im regen nicht verwenden dafür gibts regenjacke, somit ist die grund DWR die diese drin haben unsinig, und gut wenn sie mal rausgewaschen ist weil dadurch wird die jacke atmungsaktiver.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Januar 2013)

@lorenz4510: Ok, ich habe keine Lust zu streiten. Du hast Recht. Zufrieden? Und nun reg' Dich wieder ab.

Da Du immer mit diversen Statements aus Marketing Abteilungen kommst, wo sie sich nur rechtlich gegen alle Möglichkeiten absichern wollen/müssen, sei's drum. 

Eine "defekte Imprägnierung" der Funktionskleidung ist doch eine entweder nicht funktionierende (Wasser perlt nicht ab) oder eine komplett versiegelnde, die den Dampftransport unterbindet (z.B. Membran durch Weichspüler verstopft). Was ist da so schwer dran zu verstehen?

Ich gehe die Sache, auch wenn das Studium schon länger her ist, eher von der logischen Seite an.
Ein Imprägnierung hat aus meiner Sicht (und vieler anderer) extrem viel mit dem Feuchtigkeitstransport zu tun.

-Ein Barbour Jacke z.B. wird mit Bienenwachs/Paraffin imprägniert. Die Oberfläche wird quasi komplett wasserdicht versiegelt. Da gibt es keinen/kaum Feuchtigkeitstransport. Die Jacke bleibt aber trocken denn sie ist imprägniert, sonst wäre sie ein nasser Lappen. 

- Membranen gibt es in vielen Ausführungen, sie sind aus Patentgründen chemisch und mechanisch unterschiedlich. Und es gibt eine Vielzahl an Imprägnierungen, auf Siliconbasis, auf Fluorcarbonbasis etc. Die Imprägnierungen sollen doch in erster Linie die Wasserstoffbrücken von Wasser auf Kunststoff unterbinden, also Oberflächenspannung heraufsetzen und dadurch das Gewebe trocken halten, damit es sich durch die Eigenkapillarwirkung nicht voll saugt. 
Ein nicht imprägniertes Funktionsgewebe ist sehr schnell patschnass (weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung), der versiegelnde Wasserfilm verhindert einen Feuchtigkeitstransport weshalb man innen mehr schwitzt. Und durch die Verdunstung des Wassers im Gewebe kühlt es stark aus (Verdunstungskälte), weshalb auch innen die Lage ungemütlich wird. Feuchtigkeit innen kondensiert am kalten Gewebe, anstatt hindurch zu diffundieren. 
Habe ich alles schon erlebt. Da kannst Du noch soviel erzählen. Somit hat eine Imprägnierung sehr viel mit der Dampfdruchlässigkeit zu tun.

Moderne Softshell Jacken werden in der Tat auch als (temporäre) Regenjacken verwendet, z.B. von mir auf diversen Expeditionen. Dafür werden sie auch explizit beworben und verkauft. Sie haben daher auch eine Membran. Ein imprägnierte Softshell Jacke ist wesentlich angenehmer als eine nasse. Alleine, wenn ich mit einer verschneiten Softshell Snowboard Jacke ins warme Gipfelrestaurant trete und dann entweder einen kalten, nassen Rücken habe oder einen trockenen warmen, dann weiss ich den Unterschied. 

Eine herkömmliche Waschimprägnierung (aus dem Drogeriemarkt) verstopft die modernen ultrafeinen Membranen, daher wird davon abgeraten. Es sei denn, man nimmt eine vom Hersteller speziell auf die Membran angepasste Formel. Und innen mit Fluorcarbon sprayen ist für die anliegende Haut halt nicht besonders gesund. Das ist alles.

Und falls Du Dich mal schlau machen willst über wasserdichte Softshells, hier ein guter Anfang: http://www.bergfreunde.de/basislager/nicht-ganz-dicht-softshell-membranen

Falls die Imprägnierung durch viele Wäschen ab sein sollte, so kann ich zur Nachimprägnierung Schoeller nano-sphere® empfehlen. Schoeller Textiles hat das, soweit ich weiss, an diverse andere lizensiert, z.B. Holmenkol. Das Zeugs ist teuer, aber gut.

just my 2 ct...


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

jo ok dann so jeder kann sich selber entscheiden was er imprägniert und was nicht.
streiten will ich auch ned aber meine klare meinung verteidige ich natürlich.
 ich imprägnieren meine regenjacken von zeit zu zeit auch nach, mit direct TX wash in von nikwax, da es den ruf hat das beste produkt hat am markt zu sein.
hier mal kurz gezeigt:
http://www.schoenebergtouren.de/aus...try-award-2011-pramiert-und-jetzt-erhaltlich/


welche marke das beste mittel hat läst sich pauschal nicht sagen, das muss man selbst entscheiden, oder ausprobieren oder sich auf industriele tests verlassen.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo ok dann so jeder kann sich selber entscheiden was er imprägniert und was nicht.
> streiten will ich auch ned aber meine klare meinung verteidige ich natürlich.
> ich imprägnieren meine regenjacken von zeit zu zeit auch nach, mit direct TX wash in von nikwax, da es den ruf hat das beste produkt hat am markt zu sein.
> hier mal kurz gezeigt:
> ...



Genau. Es gibt halt auf dem Markt mittlerweile soviele unterschiedliche Materialien, dass man da vorsichtig sein muss, welches Mittel man wo verwendet. Mein Statement dazu war: Aufpassen beim Imprägnieren. Mit dem falschen Mittel kann man die Jacke schnell ruinieren. Ohne Imprägnieren funktioniert sie aber nicht richtig.

Meine Freundin hatte vor langer Zeit mal meine North Face Expedition Jacke, die was übles abbekommen hatte, aus Unwissenheit mit Vollwaschmittel und Weichspüler gewaschen, weil man der guten Jacke was Gutes gönnen wollte.
Eigentlich konnte man die Jacke danach weg werfen. Ich musste sie mehrere male mit heißem Tex Waschmittel waschen, damit die Membran wieder halbwegs funktionierte. Sämtliche Imprägnierung war danach auch weg. Beim feinsten Nieselregen saugte sie sich voll wie ein Handtuch und war war wie ein kalter Lappen. Die Rettungsaktion der Jacke war dann eine Wissenschaft für sich. 

Mit Polyurethan PU meinte ich das verlinkte Foto. Das war aus einem Wanderstiefel. Und in Schuhen verwendet man doch immer weiches Polyurethan, damit es polstert und dämpft. Meine Aussage war: es ist mechanischer Abrieb und nicht chemische Zersetzung. Die Goretex Membran ist innen drin und die sieht man gar nicht auf dem Foto.

Soeben mal geschaut... meine Columbia Tropen Outdoor-Hosen/Hemden sind aus... Nylon. Vermutlich, weil dieses Polyamid einfach sehr fein versponnen werden kann. Und umso feiner die resultierende Faser, umso höher die mögliche Wasseradsorption. Die Wasseradsorption durch das Fasergewebe überwiegt doch die Wasseradhäsion des Materials. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß sich Polyester durchgesetzt hat, weil es einfach etliches billiger ist. Da hat sich einfach der Preis durchgesetzt.

Das NikWax muss ich mir mal anschauen, kenne ich gar nicht. Das Schoeller nano-sphere ist aber richtig gut. Da Schoeller einer der führenden Textilhersteller ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß es intensiv im Labor getestet wurde und identisch ist mit dem Zeugs aus der Textilproduktion. 
Das kann man vom Spray aus dem Drogeriemarkt eben nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hatte vor langer Zeit mal meine North Face Expedition Jacke, die was übles abbekommen hatte, aus Unwissenheit mit Vollwaschmittel und Weichspüler gewaschen, weil man der guten Jacke was Gutes gönnen wollte.
> Eigentlich konnte man die Jacke danach weg werfen.


 
weichspüller ist nur bei membranjacken schlecht, aber es wird oft überrdramatisiert, da ja die membran dadurch zugeklebt verstopft wird, paar mal mit ner seifenlauge zum beispiel kernseife dann sind die löcher wieder frei.


----------



## moxrox (22. Januar 2013)

> hier paar bilder von ner membran die sich in nur 3 wochen zersetzt hat



Ist hier nicht das "Minköl" an der Zersetzung beteiligt ?


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

ich denk alles hat mitgewirkt das minköl das er aussen aufgetragen hat um ne gewisse wasserabweisung zu erreichen war auch mitbeteiligt.

auch ne gewisse mechanische belastung wie MucPaul richtigerweise sagt, nur die überwiegende zerstörung war eben ne chemische zersetzung.

mir ging es nur darum allgemein mal zu zeigen das eine membran sich zersetzen"auflösen" kann und das eben durch fette die der körper ebenfalls auscheidet und die in ner membran hängenbleiben, das ist ja der grund warum gore tex seine membranen angefangen hat mit PU zu beschichten, um diesen prozess zu verlangsamen, ganz verhindern kann man es eben nicht.


deswegen sag ich ja als simpler tipp, membranzeug das häufig verwendet wird , häufig waschen.

 dann ist die membran sauber und frei, nix greift sie an das sie zersetzen kann und ne bessere atmungsaktivität hat die membran auch noch da salze und fette die ebenfalls die poren verstopfen rausgewaschen werden, alles nur vorteile.

ob jemand sein zeug schlussendlich wäscht oder nicht ist so oder so jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Jocki (22. Januar 2013)

Bei den verlinkten photos handelt es sich um keine membran- das ist eine beschichtung!!!!

Das ist von der mechanischen und chemischen empfindlichkeit nicht miteinander zu vergleichen!


P.S: Gore erwähnt auf seiner Homepage in einem kleinen Nebensatz den Sinn einer Imprägnierung:
http://www.gore-tex.de/remote/Satellite/inhalt/pflegecenter/impraegnieren


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Das ist von der mechanischen und chemischen empfindlichkeit nicht miteinander zu vergleichen!


 
na dann klär mich doch bitte auf und sag mir den genauen unterschied.


----------



## Jocki (23. Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach, bei einer Beschichtung wird die das gewünschte Material als Folie oder Flüssig auf die zukünftige Innenseite des Trägerstoffs aufgebracht.

Spricht man von Membranbekleidungen wird die Folie zwischen zwei Stoffschichten eingebracht.

Bei ersterer Version wird die Beschichtung direkt den äußeren Einflüssen, wie Abrieb, Fetten, etc. ausgesetzt. Dementsprechend gering ist die Lebensdauer solcher Beschichtungen bei starker Beanspruchung und häufiger Nutzung.

Bei einer laminierten Membran muß zuerst die schützende Stoffschicht durchdrungen werden, damit chemische und mechanische Veränderungen greifen können- daraus resultiert die bessere Beständigkeit und der dementsprechend höherer Preis solcher Produkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Januar 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, bei einer Beschichtung wird die das gewünschte Material als Folie oder Flüssig auf die zukünftige Innenseite des Trägerstoffs aufgebracht.
> 
> Spricht man von Membranbekleidungen wird die Folie zwischen zwei Stoffschichten eingebracht.


 
natürlich voll daneben.

beschichtung heist direkt auf das gewebe aufgetragen flüssig oder bedampft wenn es sehr dünn sein soll.

und membran heist ne vorher gegóssene folie wir auf das aussengewebe geklebt. die z-liner konstruktion gibts ja im grunde nicht mehr darum lass ich die mal aussen vor.

und ob 2 oder 3 lagen konstruktion hat nix mit beschichtung oder membran zu tun, wird für beide membranarten verwendet.

google einfach mal 2 lagen 2,5 und 3-L jacke, das wird ca 1000x überall erklährt.

aber immerhin hast du es zu erraten versucht.


----------



## Jocki (23. Januar 2013)

Ich muss gestehen ich habe den Begriff "membranbekleidung" immer mit einem mehrlagigem Laminat mit eingearbeiteter Membran gleichgesetzt. Bin halt auch ein Marktetingopfer. Ich bitte höflichst um Nachsicht. 


Mir ging es primär darum, dass man die Belastbarkeit eines mehrlagigen Materials nicht mit der eines einlagigen Materials vergleichen kann. Und ich deswegen das Photobeispiel für nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig halte, wenn es um ein Windstopperprodukt geht. 
Sagt zumindest meine Praxiserfahrung.


----------



## gisbi7 (23. Januar 2013)

hallo
na klasse
ihr schreibt hier wie fachmänner
aber was soll ich jetzt in kurzform und klar 
verständlich mit meiner gore tool jacke machen???
damit sie ich auch noch nach 5 jahren genauso warm ist 
wie am anfang?
gruß


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Januar 2013)

ordentlich damit umgehen und ofters mal waschen, das ist im grunde alles was man für die beste haltbarkeit der membran und der gewebe machen kann.

und noch ein spezialtipp
 für freaks:

da ja das Fleecefutter das innen ist die wärme speichert, und es mit der zeit plattgedrückt wird und somit ein kleineres luftpolster speichert, somit weniger wärme.
mit ner bürste das fleece  vorsichtig wieder flauschig machen, dann loftet es wieder mehr und sammelt/speichert somit mehr wärme drin.
ich bürste zum beispiel 1x im jahr alte fleece pullis durch dann werden sie wieder richtig flauschig und warm.

mehr kann man im grunde nicht machen.

mir gings ja nur um eins, den voodoo der doch oft verbreitet wird, membransachen sollte man selten oder am besten garnicht waschen, da ja sonst was kaputt wird, hier mal grundsätzlich killen.


----------

